

Fox Business: "The GitHub dictionary" - frewsxcv
http://i.imgur.com/8r7W8YX.jpg

======
u2328
Can't wait for all the wannabe-startup-bros to start throwing those terms
around now when they're looking for coders. "Hey man, wanna come forked on my
awesome new idea? Send me your pull request and let's get started!"

------
tgrochowicz
The source is even better:
[http://video.foxbusiness.com/v/2667694577001/writing-a-
new-d...](http://video.foxbusiness.com/v/2667694577001/writing-a-new-
dictionary/)

------
breadbox
Wow. I've been using those terms incorrectly all this time.

------
clueless123
Fox? it coulda been worse...

------
kenrose
reposotory.

